# Passport controlled by employer??



## EuroAJ* (Aug 16, 2008)

Can it really be true that your employer has the right to keep your passport while you are working for their company? 

I discussed this with my colleagues yesterday; they said that this is simply the rules in the UAE and that they could, potentially, refuse to give it back to you upon request. In fact, this recently happened to a colleague when she tried to leave her previous company to join us. 

Hm... I have been taught that my passport belongs ONLY to me, and that no one can take it from me. Does anyone have experience with this? I think it is a scary thought that a UAE company could exercise this kind of control over people's personal freedom and, potentially, prevent them from leaving the country. 

Thanks!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

DO NOT EVER GIVE ANYONE YOUR PASSPORT.

If your company is reputable and worth working for, they will not take your passport. Bottom line. They will try to, of course - and if they do, I would be getting out of there quick.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> DO NOT EVER GIVE ANYONE YOUR PASSPORT.
> 
> If your company is reputable and worth working for, they will not take your passport. Bottom line. They will try to, of course - and if they do, I would be getting out of there quick.


I agree. Your passport legally belongs to the government of your country and should be surrendered to them (if asked) and NO ONE ELSE! Your employer has no right whatsoever to hold on to your passport!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Many companies still ask for your passport to be held- but they have no legal right to do so.

It is your passport and your responsibility.


7DAYS General and Local News | Dubai Abu Dhabi | UAE | Firms cannot hold employees’ passports


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is illegal for employers to retain a passport. End of.

Any that do so should be reported to the Ministry of Labour.


-


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

*Easy in theory*

but in practice, if you take youre employer to the Labour Court, do you seriously expect your life to get easier.

I am OK, my job takes me out very often, but I have many friends who have not seen thier passport since their last visa run.

discuss.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought you had to carry your passport with you at all times to show the local Police on request. Hardly possible if your employer has it


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My company has a policy of withholding the passporst of the Indian workforce and only giving them back when they go on leave.

They did try holding on to mine, but they were told in no uncertain terms where to get off.

As for carrying it with you at all times, I believe your labour card is sufficient for the police.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I can imagine what you said, Ogri!! LOL

I ALWAYS carried mine with me, it was a habit I aquired from living in Spain. The only time my employer kept my passport was when he was applying for my visa for Afghanistan.

NEVER, EVER allow ANYONE to keep your passport!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You know me.


Ever the diplomat


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> but in practice, if you take youre employer to the Labour Court, do you seriously expect your life to get easier.
> 
> I am OK, my job takes me out very often, but I have many friends who have not seen thier passport since their last visa run.
> 
> discuss.



 I said 'report' them to the Ministry. Not haul them up in court. The practice is illegal and must be stamped out. Aquiescing will not improve the situation.

Hopefully, people reading this forum prior to moving to the UAE, will realise that they have rights and will not surrender their passports.

I do wonder why your friends surrendered their passports after having it in their possession. Seems rather daft if you know the law.


-


----------

